# Changing lancets/needles



## sofaraway (Nov 19, 2008)

So do you guys change your lancets and needles every time?
I know we are supposed to but how many of us actually do, how often do you change.
Cost isn't an issue, so what is the reasoning if you don't change every time?


----------



## Alistair (Nov 19, 2008)

Every time useless I'm out or away and may run short in which case I'll make them go further.

Ok so how many use bare skin and how many go through clothes? I mix depending on location (yes of both me and the injection site : )   )


----------



## pingu36dd (Nov 19, 2008)

I must confess for years I never bothered changing them regularly but try to be better now.

I change my lancet daily.  I can't be bothered to carry a stash of lancets around in my hang bag and feel once a day is enough.

When I was on pens I used to do the same, daily.  Now I am on a pump and have had issues with scaring and absorption so instead of every 3 days I change sites every 2 days and has helped alot.

Originally didn't like having to do this but have now got used to doing it every other day.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2008)

Usually, a new lancet won't produce enough blood so I tend to use each one half a dozen times or more - when they're a little blunter they work better for me. I change needles on the pen for every injection, as the nurse explained the possible problems of re-using them. 

Never tried injecting through clothes, would have thought there's a risk of infection or contamination that way and don't wish to add to my problems!


----------



## Daisy (Nov 19, 2008)

I change my pen needles evertime I change my cartridege as these do blunt - ocassionally I don't - but I mostly inject through clothes! My lancet I haven't changed for about 3 years - and I test at least 5 times a day! Hmmm...maybe I should....


----------



## kojack (Nov 19, 2008)

Usually change lancet after my bedtime test, but as has been said ' you get more blood from a blunter lancet'.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 19, 2008)

I have 3 pen devices & 2 blood glucose meters (1 long acting pen & 1 meter in bedroom, 1 short acting pen in kitchen, 1 short acting pen & 1 meter in bag for outside use). I only change needles / lancets about once per week in normal conditions, although nearer once per day when travelling in tropical regions. I've never had any problems. While I get free prescriptions, it seems daft to me to cost the NHS more than I need to. Also, for environmental reasons, I prefer not to use more resources than necessary nor create more landfill waste than necessary.


----------



## AlanJardine (Nov 19, 2008)

I change pen needles every time. I asked my nurse about injecting through clothes once as I know some people do. She said I shouldn't do so because it will change the depth at which the insulin is injected, as well as increasing the risk of infection as the needle passes through the clothes.

I change lancets only very infrequently.


----------



## mattie (Nov 19, 2008)

I am really bad at changing needles and lancets. I know I should, but most of the time I just cant be bothered.
I am also really bad at using sharps bins - i have a load of tubs filled up with used sharps.


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 19, 2008)

I try to use a new needle each day for my novorapid, so thats every 2-5 injections or so, i always use a new one for the lantus, it stings as it is so don't want anything else that might cause pain.
lancets every few weeks if i remember.

i do inject through clothes, maybe 1-2 times a week, I don't think it's a problem. have never asked my nurse what the official line is though.


----------



## Miss Champers (Nov 19, 2008)

I change the needles after a couple of injections and the lancets every couple of days or so.


----------



## aymes (Nov 19, 2008)

I always use a fresh needle but I'm really bad at changing lancets for my blood tests, probably only every two weeks or so at the most. I don't really inject through clothes unless it's totally unavoidable. 
When I did DAFNE we were told to always change the needles, we saw some pretty nasty pictures of reused needles, to change lancets at least once a day and to not inject through clothes so I guess I almost do as I was told!


----------



## tracey w (Nov 20, 2008)

*Enough already*

OK guys enough! You will think im a right goody two shoes, but I just cant believe what Im reading!

Been type 1 just under a year and change needles and lancets every single time! Never inject through clothes, ok in public will prefer to go to bathroom in private, but do inject in public if necessary for instance, trains and planes! Other peoples problem if they dont like looking at my belly!

Was a nurse many years ago and cant believe the risk of infection and therefore complications you are setting yourselves up for in the future. Please look after yourselves better, no one else will. My diabetic nurse also warned me that people do this when i was diagnosed and I found it hard to believe.

As for the cost, I pay my contributions so prescriptions are what Im entitled to to look after my health. 

Will get off my soap box now, but remember changing lancets/needles and injecting in skin instead of through clothes takes seconds, infections can develop into something serious that can take months or longer to sort.


----------



## Daisy (Nov 21, 2008)

You are a goody two shoes indeed!! - I have been doing the same for 20 odd years and NEVER had an infection! I am obviously made of strong stuff and find absolutely no need to change and personally I think it wasteful. I do err on the green side.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 22, 2008)

Daisy and others, I really am not telling anyone what to do. Just what I do. It is a forum for open discussion, each to their own. Hope no one taken offence.


----------



## Daisy (Nov 24, 2008)

Tracy - Completely! and no offence and vice versa I hope - just my dry sense of humour xx


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Nov 25, 2008)

I sometimes go weeks before changing lancets, never had any truoble in 15 years. I use two lancets any time someone else, usually my wife who worries about becoming diabetic, uses my blood meter


----------



## isabeau (Nov 25, 2008)

I feel the same - regarding using a new needle every time and contributing to landfills and pollution.  I cannot help but wonder if it is a sales gimmick from medicine companies to sell more needles etc.  I think every person should decide for themselves, but I find that my needles are ok for up to 3 days.  I can feel if they go blunt and change then, sometimes after 2 or three injections.  Don't know if anyone else has had the same observation, but I find the Novo needles are better quality than others I have used, and that using the 30G size are just as (un)comfortable as the 31's, and I have less trouble with needles blocking and bending. With my previous needles I sometimes felt a "hook" when I used them for the first time...  That grrts feeling...  Drove me nuts.  Does anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## xbethanyx (Nov 29, 2008)

i have single use lancets so they only work once. i always use a new needle for each injection though!


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 14, 2009)

i don't inject but i change lancets every time now. 

I have a multiclick pen so you twist and it loads a new lancet. At first i couldn't remember if i had twisted and must have used the same ones several times, now i have a system where i twist and load before i test that way i know its new.. 

I didn't know it was ok to use more than once! 

Julie xx


----------



## VBH (Jul 14, 2009)

I change my lancet regularly...

.....every St Swithin's day.
(unless it starts to bounce off)


----------



## katie (Jul 14, 2009)

I change my lancet every time there is a blue moon in the sky


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to say that I am really bad with changing pen needles, often only change once the vials run out. Am trying to be better though (in fact, gunna change my pen needles now ) and trying to use one needle per 3 injections so at the end of each day. Lancets i use 5 times (maybe a couple more if i forget) as i have the multi-clix ones  i only recently started changing them as I got it new a few months ago and my docs were being useless and refused to give me thr prescription so i was using the same needle for months  but now thats being changed once the lancet has run out thankfully


----------



## katie (Jul 14, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> I have to say that I am really bad with changing pen needles, often only change once the vials run out.



doesnt it start to hurt more after leaving them that more? on injection number 3 with the same needle i notice it hurts more and it more difficult to err, stick in me!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 14, 2009)

katie said:


> doesnt it start to hurt more after leaving them that more? on injection number 3 with the same needle i notice it hurts more and it more difficult to err, stick in me!



sometimes it hurts quite a lot, which is why I'm trying to get better at it, say every 3 injections or so. In fact have just changed needles as i bruised this morning  I'm surprised i haven't gotten infected or something from it! I guess I've been lucky!

So am trying to be better with it - working at changing needles once an injection and lancets once every 5 (getting good at that  hurray for multiclix but  for realising it took me many months to get a new prescription and finally change the needle, no wonder my poor left hand fingers are so rough and sore, have started using my right hand for blood tests to soften up my left!)


----------



## katie (Jul 14, 2009)

hehe ok, im glad you are going to chaning needles a bit more often!! We have to look after our injections sites as much as possible since we might be injecting for years   I dont worry so much about lancets as I find it easier to get blood when they are a bit more blunt and I dont mind a bit of pain


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 14, 2009)

katie said:


> hehe ok, im glad you are going to chaning needles a bit more often!! We have to look after our injections sites as much as possible since we might be injecting for years   I dont worry so much about lancets as I find it easier to get blood when they are a bit more blunt and I dont mind a bit of pain



hehe, its what happens when you decide 'to hell with it' and just dont care  stupid rebellion  but hurray for sharp needles! I have a cool little clipper now which is really most of the reason i change them now, it brings back memories of the old days CLIP haha!

I find that too, with new lancets i barely get any blood out


----------



## katie (Jul 14, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> hehe, its what happens when you decide 'to hell with it' and just dont care  stupid rebellion  but hurray for sharp needles! I have a cool little clipper now which is really most of the reason i change them now, it brings back memories of the old days CLIP haha!
> 
> I find that too, with new lancets i barely get any blood out



yeah they are so sharp they dont make you bleed much!

I have a clipper thing too but dont use it much, god i'm so lazy


----------



## Steff (Jul 14, 2009)

I aint tested for so long so i dont do nothing  at the moment r.e lancets


----------



## Northerner (Jul 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I aint tested for so long so i dont do nothing  at the moment r.e lancets



How come you're not testing steff?


----------



## Steff (Jul 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> How come you're not testing steff?



when you feel as down as i do at the minute the constant f**t a**ing around aint on top of my to do list


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> when you feel as down as i do at the minute the constant f**t a**ing around aint on top of my to do list



Steff !! you need to test , I know how you feel though and I think maybe everyone on this site does , we have all been there and felt like saying **** it , but at the end of the day we are cheating ourselves no one else  Its our lives  and our health we need to try and look after as long as possible without complications. Cheer up !! if you need to talk you know where i am ok


----------



## katie (Jul 14, 2009)

trust me steff, i totally understand how you feel.

Our health is the most important thing though, if you can find the motivation to test and look after yourself please do 

wow life is hard, wish we were all happy. im sending some love to everyoneeee xxx


----------



## aymes (Jul 15, 2009)

steff09 said:


> when you feel as down as i do at the minute the constant f**t a**ing around aint on top of my to do list



Hi Steff, sorry to hear you're not feeling good at the moment. I'm sure you know that you probably should be testing so I'm not going to list reasons why you should be just wanted to say it's worth bearing in mind that high (or even just fluctuating) bg levels can have a really big effect on moods so it can become a vicious cycle of levels being worse because of not testing, meaning you feel more down, so you don't test etc etc etc....
hope you feel more back to your usual self soon!


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 15, 2009)

This was one of the first thread I started when i joined the site.

I am doing pretty good at changing my pen needles at the moment, I am changing my lantus needle every time and my novorpaid one every day, which means around every 3 injections. The lancet well that gets changed about weekly. I just started using the muliclix so I don't have the lancet drums things on prescription yet.

Steff- In the past when I have felt down my blood sugars have been high and getting them down improved my mood, so as Aymes has said you might have got yourself into a cycle. I don't you can get the motivation to start testing again


----------



## katie (Jul 15, 2009)

Im a lot worse with my lantus needle than my novorapid needle, I leave it there for a few days - eew!


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 15, 2009)

I find lantus stings me, so I don't want a painful needle and then the stinging, that would almost be self harm!


----------



## katie (Jul 15, 2009)

katie said:


> wow life is hard, wish we were all happy. im sending some love to everyoneeee xxx



seriously... what was I on when I wrote that?



sofaraway said:


> I find lantus stings me, so I don't want a painful needle and then the stinging, that would almost be self harm!



Haha in that case I self-harm - Lantus stings me too! It's evil stuff, sometimes it really hurts and I have to slap my thigh for a while lol


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2009)

katie said:


> ...Haha in that case I self-harm - Lantus stings me too! It's evil stuff, sometimes it really hurts and I have to slap my thigh for a while lol



Yup! Lantus has always stung me too! It's because it is in an acidic solution which then reacts with the fluids in the body to form crystals which then gradually dissolve to release the insulin.

I have a multiclix and have only got two boxes on prescription in the past year - one of them is still unopened. At 200 lancets per box, and average 6 tests a day over a year, that's...erm...around 12 fingerpricks per lancet. I always change the needles every time - just the habit I got into after finding them a bit blunt and painful if reused.


----------



## katie (Jul 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Yup! Lantus has always stung me too! It's because it is in an acidic solution which then reacts with the fluids in the body to form crystals which then gradually dissolve to release the insulin.



WOW that really does sound sinister! hehee!  How on earth do you know that's how lantus works?? It does make sense, explains why it's slow acting


----------



## tracey w (Jul 15, 2009)

katie said:


> doesnt it start to hurt more after leaving them that more? on injection number 3 with the same needle i notice it hurts more and it more difficult to err, stick in me!



on the dafne course they showed us pictures of used needles, trust me guys you would change every time if you saw them!!!

I always use a fresh needle every time, really its not a bother to do that,our health at the end of the day etc. There were a couple of people on the coursethat changed from hardly every changing needles to changing every time. 

lancets i change every morning, i know im contradicting myself but im not injecting myself with them


----------



## tracey w (Jul 15, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I aint tested for so long so i dont do nothing  at the moment r.e lancets



Stef what the hells going on with you? Im shocked, I find your posts very inspiring, you have come a long way in a short space of time, yep diabetes sucks but it aint going away, we need to look after ourselves as no one else will. Please see your gp/dsn and get some better care, if your numbers arnt coming down withe everything you are doing they need to look at your meds etc.

When your levels arnt good i do understand you dont feel good, like others have said, please Stef get some help. we need you to be well


----------



## katie (Jul 15, 2009)

tracey w said:


> on the dafne course they showed us pictures of used needles, trust me guys you would change every time if you saw them!!!
> 
> I always use a fresh needle every time, really its not a bother to do that,our health at the end of the day etc. There were a couple of people on the coursethat changed from hardly every changing needles to changing every time.
> 
> lancets i change every morning, i know im contradicting myself but im not injecting myself with them



Ive seen the picture and I'm afraid they don't put me off reusing needles a couple of times   Just think, people used to have to boil their needles and resuse them all the time, they lived!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2009)

katie said:


> Ive seen the picture and I'm afraid they don't put me off reusing needles a couple of times   Just think, people used to have to boil their needles and resuse them all the time, they lived!



...and scrape the rust off, I heard!


----------



## tracey w (Jul 15, 2009)

katie said:


> Ive seen the picture and I'm afraid they don't put me off reusing needles a couple of times   Just think, people used to have to boil their needles and resuse them all the time, they lived!



yep, each to their own 

dont like the sound of the rust part he he


----------



## katie (Jul 15, 2009)

ouch, imagine how much those injections must have hurt. makes me feel sick thinking about it!


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 15, 2009)

I've seen the pictures, horrified the BD rep, and I still re-use


----------



## katie (Jul 15, 2009)

To be honest I really didn't get what was so horrifying about them


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 15, 2009)

I wasn't really horrified, the BD needle rep was that I re-used and that I used 8mm to inject my arms. (I am going to get ym GP to prescribe some smaller needles, so I took her advice  on that one)


----------



## katie (Jul 15, 2009)

was she diabetic??

eek yes, 8mm in your arms does sound a bit painful.  I dont inject in my arms!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 15, 2009)

You don't have to insert a 8mm needle up to the plastic bit - unless you want to!


----------



## katie (Jul 15, 2009)

I would imagine that's difficult to control when injecting in your own arm?

I dont do it though, so wouldnt know.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jul 15, 2009)

I use a new needle for each injection - I think in my mind I just have to. I can't imagine not, unless it was some sort of emergency. I used to use a fresh lancet each time as well, but I just kept running out of places to put the used ones when I was out and about - it filled up my makeshift travel sharps box too quickly. So I probably change my lancets every couple of days, I suppose.

Also, when I'm wearing a dress or something that means I can't easily get to my stomach, I do inject in my arm with an 8mm....and yes, it does hurt. It's bloody hard to get the angle right, I find.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 15, 2009)

I change needles each time 99% of time, lancets I've changed, to changing daily or there abouts. 

Can I ask, about injecting in arms? When do people move onto arms? whereabouts on the arm? I was never told to. I ws told belly, thigh, arse!! Not always in public mind!


----------



## aymes (Jul 15, 2009)

I've always used my arms, was just told to from the beginning along with stomach, legs and bum. I used to get terrible bruising and bleeding from my arms when I was first diagnosed as I was terribly skinny (from being so unwell) but now I'm a healthier weight that's generally not a problem any more. Although my legs seem to be bruising a lot now, maybe down to stepping up my running recently...?


----------



## NiVZ (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm pretty bad - I normally change my needle tips when I change the cartridge (or when they start to feel sore!)

Don't change my lancet tips that often either.

Maybe something I should think about trying to do more often.

I use 8mm BD Microfine and I inject into the tops of my arms ok.  I tend to inject just below my booster mark, but round nearer the back (towards tricep) if that makes sense.  I've never felt it sore, although I very occasionally get a bruise.

NiVZ


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 15, 2009)

I use my arms, they are my favourite site to use. But I think it's becoming less popular for teams to advise pateints to inject there because it's hard to pinch up


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I use my arms, they are my favourite site to use. But I think it's becoming less popular for teams to advise pateints to inject there because it's hard to pinch up



Surely it's *impossible* to pinch up, unless you have three arms?!!! I've only tried my arm once - it hurt, it bled and it bruised - nuff said!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 15, 2009)

I like the idea of it to be honest might give it a go tomorrow!!


----------



## bev (Jul 15, 2009)

A never does his arms - he says it hurts. But he doesnt ever get lumps as we rotate thighs tummy and bottom! 

He changes needles for every injection and changes lancets for every test.Bev


----------



## MCH (Jul 16, 2009)

katie said:


> Ive seen the picture and I'm afraid they don't put me off reusing needles a couple of times   Just think, people used to have to boil their needles and resuse them all the time, they lived!



Ah, the old days weren't always the best, I remember it well. 

I still don't change needles every time - more like every three or four days and I am worse with lancets - so much so, that when I change them I have to remember to change the depth thingy or I get far too much blood.  

I also usually inject through my clothes (unless I am out and wearing light coloured trousers - skirts are much easier to keep away from you skin if you suddenly start to bleed) 'cause its quicker and less hasstle than wandering off somewhere private


----------



## aymes (Jul 16, 2009)

MCH said:


> I still don't change needles every time - more like every three or four days and I am worse with lancets - so much so, that when I change them I have to remember to change the depth thingy or I get far too much blood.



I'm with you on that one! Hmmm, actually probably need to change mine now...


----------



## Psychomuso (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay, confession time  In the 5 years since my diagnosis, I've only ever had 1 box of lancets (okay, maybe 2 but that was because I changed meters). I've had a few meters since then (always free ones given out by reps in the clinic) but still have no need for more lancets. I only change it when it gets quite painful (once in a very blue moon) and have never had any infections at test sites (not that I test that often).


----------



## Steff (Sep 17, 2009)

well i got a 100 lancets 2x50 and i must have 40 left plus plus the box  unopened x


----------



## Viki (Sep 17, 2009)

I change my lancet every time i finish a pack of strips, so every 50! Then always swear ill do it more often when i remember how much nicer it is when theyre sharp!!


----------



## lesley1978 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm really bad!  I change my lancets probabley every few weeks and I change my needles when they hurt .  I know I know.  I also inject though my clothes.


----------



## shiv (Sep 17, 2009)

i am AWFUL at changing lancets, i do it maybe two or three times a year, that's an honest fact! when i was younger i was NEVER told to do it, so i've never been in the habit of it.

i change my needles usually after 2 uses, occasionally more if i'm in a tricky situation (like at work when i need to inject whilst i'm on the phone to a customer and can't really coordinate everything)


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 17, 2009)

Guilty as charged...I still can't quite shake the habit of using one needle per insulin cartridge - a hang over from before they were on prescription!  I must admit, I really notice the difference when I put a new needle on though - I guess the lubricant only lasts for one jab!   As for lancets, I'm just too darn lazy to change them every time - at the mo (preg, reduced hypo awareness & still having to drive!) so testing frequently, up to 15 times a day & still not changing needles for days at a time (erm, maybe even weeks, yuk!!) Gross, I know, & I must try to remember, but maybe at least it goes a little way to offsetting the cost of all those test strips!


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow this is an old thread of mine, possibly the first i ever started. 

I'm much better now I have started using the multiclix lancet device, so change the whole drum every couple of weeks, so that means a fresh lancet every few days, which is loads better. 

Needles, only use them a maximum of 2-3 times, new needles every day, Dr I saw at hospital was happy with this.


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2009)

yea i thot it was when i went looking i knew some one had started it , funny thing is i wsnt even here when you started it lol


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 18, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yea i thot it was when i went looking i knew some one had started it , funny thing is i wsnt even here when you started it lol



I like seeing really old threads being dragged up sometimes, remind of people who posted in the early days but not any more. But from the first page you can see Northener, Alan, copepod, kojack all still here


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I like seeing really old threads being dragged up sometimes, remind of people who posted in the early days but not any more. But from the first page you can see Northener, Alan, copepod, kojack all still here



and me i like to see the people that where here before me when it started in nov 08 alot of them names dont appear anymore  now.


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 18, 2009)

About once a year for me! 

I once met someone else on one of these forums who changed his every St Swithin's Day!


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 21, 2009)

*Lantus stinging...*

Hello,

Just been trawling back through this (not been on for a while - nasty nasty cold!)...

Just a thought...for my long acting I use Detemir (aka glargine??) & have never felt any stinging...this was offered equally with Lantus (I think they're both nominally 24hr-ish insulins) as an alternative to the old long acting I was on (I think it was humulin I or something???) which did used to feel like wasp stings when I injected, ouch!

Might be worth a trial if the lantus is stinging?

Hope that helps!  (Boy, I remember those stings with a flinch!! )


----------

